# Padron Serie 1926 40th Anniversary Torpedo Maduro Cigar Review - Special Occasion Stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Padron Serie 1926 40th Anniversary Torpedo Maduro Cigar Review - Special Occasion Stick*

This is a special edition version of the 1926 series celebrating 40 years of existence of Padrón. The stick has very similar characteristics of t...

Read the full review here: Padron Serie 1926 40th Anniversary Torpedo Maduro Cigar Review - Special Occasion Stick


----------

